# The Shearer's Cottage, Scotland - January 2018



## Brewtal (Feb 15, 2018)

Sorry I've been a bit quiet lately! Had my usual January road trip back home to Scotland planned, but it turns out my (once)beloved H is a fucking chav and a backstabbing cheating skank so had a lot of life bullshit to deal with. So as soon as I crossed the border into the motherland I decided not to go on an angry drunken rampage, but to do whatever and go wherever the fuck I wanted to. Because I could! So I have a mere 15 reports to share! 

I will start with this one before I get booted out of my flat. Nice one to LG for the tip! And thanks to Mikeymutt for confirming its name!

No history, just a lovely untouched cottage in the arse end of nowhere in a beautiful setting. Just the kind of me time I wanted, and I got plenty of that. Caught this one just before the sun started going down after visiting a few other places. Perfect end to a productive day.






































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Feb 15, 2018)

That's my perfect kind of derp. Would love to visit this myself some day.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 15, 2018)

That's a cracker that one mate.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 16, 2018)

Beautiful shots.was the axe still by the bed.that room is the highlight for me


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 16, 2018)

That's not a bad looking cottage. I rented a cottage similar to that one outside Perth when I was on holiday, although the one I rented was a bit tidier. This one could do with a renovation and could be used as a holiday let.


----------



## Richard Davies (Feb 16, 2018)

My parents had some wallpaper like the one in the bedroom.


----------



## smiler (Feb 16, 2018)

I'm not unsympathetic Brewtal but after a bit of a shit day, the intro to your report had me choking on me Chivas, great pics, the opening shot is a beaut, Many Thanks


----------



## Kenco007 (Feb 18, 2018)

Stunning find


----------



## Ha.zel (Feb 20, 2018)

Lovely set.  
that golden light really adds something special to it!


----------



## airfix1 (Feb 22, 2018)

no thank you for showing care


----------



## airfix1 (Feb 22, 2018)

a warm glow feel outside that could be brought inside.


----------



## airfix1 (Feb 22, 2018)

additional. gas bottles at the entrance show a lot of indications,


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 22, 2018)

I've rented worst than that attic room Shit dude you really needed a break after all that crap thats been thrown at you, I know you have other stuff on your mind now too, hang in there mate, we got places to see


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 22, 2018)

airfix1 said:


> gas bottles at the entrance show a lot of indications,



Been there for years, even the white lettering has weathered off them now - somebody chucked them outside with the intent of collecting and claiming deposit. Obviously too much trouble in the end.


----------



## Malenis (Mar 22, 2018)

Great set of photos, hope you were not too contaminated by the bird poop.


----------

